# How long for ephedrine to take effect?



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I got some eph in the post, not sure whether it's real or not. Tried some an hour or so, however it was while eating and I'm not really feeling too much at the minute.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

what kind of eph and how are you taking it


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Must be UGL, plain tiny white tabs.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Must be UGL, plain tiny white tabs.


never heard of it how come you didnt go with the homemade ECA stack? which includes pharma grade ephedrine


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

It's meant to be 30mg ephedrine ... i took caffeine+asp with it, not much has happened. Going to proabably try it on an empty stomach next time.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

30mg epehedra or eph yes probably not ephedrine

I used chest eze caffiene and aspirin 2-3 times a day and was proper buzzing!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I can take 6-8 scoops of jack3d and not much happens, 1000+mg caffeine a night and still not a lot

But 18mg eph and 150mg caffeine (1 chest eze +3pro plus) an I'm shaking and almost paranoid. Synergystic effect yo!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah either deffo underdosed or completely fake. Not happy.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

When I had some i could feel it after 30 mins. Feels like an adrenaline rush.

I had Kaizen from Canada.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah no rush or anything. I don't feel hungry at all though :S.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

you should have double dropped:bounce:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I buzz my nads off on these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007725FUY/ref=asc_df_B007725FUY8040986?smid=A1ROQ8FWNQ6J6G&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B007725FUY


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

Plenty of crap out there that just say 'EPH' on the bottle. Grab some Kaizen. I've just ordered some by recommendation from some of the lads on here. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

try some on an empty stomach then do some cardio always kicks in for me this way about an hour or so later


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I find the full effects take well over an hour.

Taking on an empty stomach helps and you need more than 1 generally unless you have pharma grade stuff which is very hard to get hold of these days.


----------

